# Best of the Best Niagara Falls NY Results



## atruckerswife (Aug 16, 2008)

Just had the call from Danielle, she had 24 hours from hell so she told me.

Had severe problems with a couple of cookers but did not loose any tents.

Anyways she was shocked beyond being shocked as she was awarded GC, wish we could have been there.

BBQ Effect is the Reserve, after having a few problems of their own.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 16, 2008)

That's it, I might as well not even go to Oinktoberfest...what's the use, that lady has it going on.

Congratulations Danielle!!!!!!!!! *AGAIN!*


----------



## wittdog (Aug 16, 2008)

Will type tomorrow…..tired tonight…Congrats to all those that competed and got calls…


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 16, 2008)

Diva...KARMA!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 16, 2008)

Way to go Danielle.  You're on a roll.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 17, 2008)

Spectacular! Way to go, Danielle! 

--John


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to go, Diva... Congrats to all who walked

SMOKIN’ EAGLES BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP – OVERALL WINNERS

1. DivaQ 1703.5350

2. The BBQ Effect 1701.9800

3. The BBQ Wheaties 1689.3100

4. BBQ Bayou 1681.9750

5. V-Twin 1675.5750

6. Smokin’ in the Igloo BBQ Team 1672.0500

7. Uncle Bubba’s BBQ 1657.1350 

8. Ms. Robinson’s BBQ 1656.7050

9. Swine Syndicate 1651.9650

10. Ralph’s Boar House 1647.1500

11. Desperados Barbecue & Catering 1645.2200

12. Misfits of Meat 1620.2750

13. Formal BBQ & Event Catering 1617.4900

14. Smokn’ Aces 1614.2800

15. The Black Pig BBQ 1613.9550

16. Big Kids BBQ 1584.4400

17. Town of Niagara 1509.3900

18. East Coast Barbecue Co. 1070.5250


----------



## wittdog (Aug 17, 2008)

Where did you get the results from Bob?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic job everyone!!  3 BBQ Central Top Tens!  Awesome!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 17, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Where did you get the results from Bob?



they were on NBBQ news Forum


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2008)

congrat to all our boys!  and girls.

Diva, would you mind sharing some of the secrets on
how you're cheating?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations Diva on a fantastic job.  I'll have to send you the MP3 version of Midnight Train to Georgia! :supz:

Congratulations also to Kevin and Dave for their top 10 finish.  Way to go guys!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats to all......a hellova showing.....


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to go Diva and Vlad.VERY impressive.   
Aaron


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job folks. You all done good.


----------



## Impailer (Aug 17, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fantastic job everyone!!  3 BBQ Central Top Tens!  Awesome!!



Actually, that's 4 BBQ Central Top Tens!

Aaron, Adrienne (both are members here) and Rambo finished 6th overall.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 17, 2008)

Pictures:
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... ield%20NY/


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great pics D! 
Kev' I'll need a case of that cola you make..........you holdin' out dude?


----------



## Impailer (Aug 17, 2008)

Buffalo News article on the event:

http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/n ... 16818.html


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 18, 2008)

Danielle, why did you take a picture of your shoes after you pissed on them????


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL that was after the dump the water pan on my charcoal fiasco.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics....thanks for sharing.
Looks like they have a new class ... electric cooking??  
Kevin had sleep-overs too.  
Where's the category breakdown guys, looked like Kevin and Wittdog had walks?
Nice weather!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 18, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Danielle, why did you take a picture of your shoes after you pissed on them????


So thats whats bringing her all the good Karma...All the cool kids are doing it (Billy Madison).....


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 18, 2008)

They forgot to post Tims score,his team grilling for the cure got a call also.The crowd from BBQ CENTRAL did very well at this event,seems like everyone made the stage.  
Aaron


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 18, 2008)

Way to go guys!


----------



## Griff (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats to all.


----------



## allie (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Danielle and everyone!  



BTW Danielle, I met some people from somewhere in your vicinity this weekend.  I can't remember the town they told me but when I asked them if they were near Barrie, they said it was within a 30 minute drive.  Super nice folks!


----------

